# mi prendi, uomo?



## betulina

Hola a todos:

Tengo un diálogo que me trae de cabeza. Son hombre y mujer y están desnudos besándose. Él le dice:

"Mmmh, buono, sai di buono."
Y ella: "*Mi prendi, uomo? Mi vuoi incastrare?"*
Y él: "Ancora no... ma ci sto pensando."
Y continúan besándose.

En la primera, interpreto que le dice que tiene buen sabor, pero en la segunda línea me pierdo. Supongo que hay humor. Interpreto "incastrare" como lo que dice el DeMauro de 





> fam., scherz., convincere qcn., spec. un uomo, a sposarsi: _si è fatto i. dalla fidanzata_


Pero no lo veo claro. ¿Cómo lo véis vosotros? Por cierto, por si las moscas, son romanos. Y de momento no tienen ninguna relación seria.

Gracias.


----------



## sabrinita85

Uhm, a mí me da la impresión de que ella le está preguntando si él va a hacerle el amor y si quiere que ella caiga en los 'planes' de él.
Pero bueno, ésa es sólo una impresión mía. 
De hecho, la frase no es muy clara.


----------



## JOSE FERNANDEZ ORTIZ

Io penso come sabrinita85
No creo que sea nada que produzca risa.


----------



## NoOrK

Yo creo, igual que los otros dos.

Le está pidiendo si le va a hacer el amor. Aunque incastrare... que tal si lo podíamos definir con algo más vulgar, tipo... follar? 

Un saludo.


----------



## JOSE FERNANDEZ ORTIZ

*Y*o diría _penetrar_! *P*ero bueno, ... hay tantas formas!!


----------



## housecameron

Non sono d'accordo 
Non ha senso "prendimi" inteso come _facciamo l'amore_ seguito da "mi vuoi incastrare?".
La risposta di lui conferma che non si tratta di questo.
Secondo me vuol proprio dire vuoi metterti definitivamente e seriamente con me? Stiamo insieme? Te la senti di incastrarmi?
Ciao!


----------



## Silvia10975

Housecameron, assolutamente d'accordo con te 
L'espressione italiana (anche se fosse intesa nell'altro senso) non ha nulla di volgare!


----------



## moro_of_venice

*V*ero al 100 per cento. *I*n questo caso non c'entra il sesso*.*
*M*i prendi = mi vuoi  davvero?
*I*ncastrare è informale per "sposare"*.



*


> _- Per favore usa le maiuscole e la punteggiatura correttamente.
> - L'uso di altre lingue non è consentito all'interno di questa stanza del forum._


----------



## betulina

Muchas gracias a todos. 

Por lo que decís, supongo que se puede ver con connotación sexual o se puede interpretar que habla de sentimientos. Acabo de ver que después de muchos besos y pensamientos sobre si está enamorado o no, dice para si mismo: "E già sa un po' di me. E decido di farci l'amore." Perdonad, no lo había visto hasta ahora. Lo veo como la decisión que estaba pensando antes.

Quizás esto desequilibra la balanza hacia el sexo, no? Lo que no sabía era que "incastrare" también podía tener connotaciones sexuales.

Gracias.


----------



## sabrinita85

moro_of_venice said:


> *V*ero al 100 per cento. *I*n questo caso non c'entra il sesso*.*
> *M*i prendi = mi vuoi  davvero?
> *I*ncastrare è informale per "sposare"*.
> 
> 
> 
> *


Ma se _prendere _è proprio una di quelle parole che si usano in campo sessuale, per mitizzare altre parole più volgari...! 

Ah, e nessuno ha mai sentito: PRENDIMI!
Con il senso di  "scopami"?


----------



## housecameron

Sabri, in questo caso non avrebbe senso la risposta di lui.


----------



## sabrinita85

Beh, neanche avrebbe senso se lei chiedesse "vuoi che diventi la tua fidanzata?" e lui rispondesse "boh, non lo so, ci sto pensando"... io ci rimarrei malissimo!!!


----------



## housecameron

Queste vengono chiamate schermaglie amorose


----------



## betulina

Quizás su respuesta es como una broma, no? Porque después siguen besándose. ¿No os parece que el hecho de que luego diga "e decido di farci l'amore" puede estar relacionado? Es al cabo de bastante rato, pero la situación sigue siendo la misma. De todos modos, ¿"incastrare" tiene sentido sexual?

Edit - Lo que veo seguro es que si le pregunta en el sentido de casarse lo hace en broma.

Gracias a todos por el esfuerzo.


----------



## llenyador

No, no creo que "incastrare" tenga nunca un sentido sexual. Aparte del sentido de encajar significa comprometer, liar y cosas por el estilo.


----------



## betulina

Bien, gracias, Llenyador.  Ci penserò.


----------



## xeneize

Me parecen posibles ambos sentidos respecto de ese _prendimi_, también puedo verlo como lo explica Sabri, con sentido sexual...Por lo de _incastrare_, de acuerdo con ustedes


----------

